# Burton Concord vs Imperial?



## Teslatic (Dec 8, 2013)

Last year I was getting tired of my 32 Lashed, as they are just too soft for me. I ride a Custom Flying-V with Cartels, so I wanted to give Burton boots a shot since I figured they'd be a good match. I bought the Burton Ions, but had to return them due to a weird pressure point due to the stitching in the liner. On top of that, they were a bit TOO stiff for me. For this season, I was planning on trying the Imperials, but now I see the new Concord has hit the market. Since the Concord is completely new, there hasn't been a whole lot of reviews on it. I'm interested in it simply due to the Dual-Boa system.

The Concord is rated as a "medium" flex, while the Imperial is more in the stiffer end of the spectrum. The 32 Lashed are also rated as "medium" on 32's scale, but do the two scales compare? I'm hoping that the Concord is stiffer than the lashed- otherwise I'd probably want the Imperial. 

Anyone have experience with these boots?


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

What did you end up getting? I'm also in the market for new boots and considering concords.


----------



## Teslatic (Dec 8, 2013)

Adam718 said:


> What did you end up getting? I'm also in the market for new boots and considering concords.


Concords. They worked well. I don't think I can go back to speed lace or traditional lace. Definitely took some break-in time for my foot shape, though. After a few days they felt pretty good.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Teslatic said:


> Concords. They worked well. I don't think I can go back to speed lace or traditional lace. Definitely took some break-in time for my foot shape, though. After a few days they felt pretty good.


Sweet! Ordered concords, they should be here next week. Hoping they fit true to size.


----------



## Teslatic (Dec 8, 2013)

Adam718 said:


> Sweet! Ordered concords, they should be here next week. Hoping they fit true to size.


They're definitely true to size. My left foot is measured as 10.0. My right is 10.5. I got the 10.0 boot. The right hurt a little on the first day, but the toe area packed-in, after that and it was fine. Definitely better to be too tight than too loose. 

One recommendation (that you'll hear a lot, actually)- if you're getting pain, go easy on the lower boa. That's where most of my pinch was, and it's not something you want/need to crank down on hard anyway. The upper boa is far more important to crank down on.


----------

